
Why Accenture is saying goodbye to annual performance reviews - steffenmaier
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-accenture-saying-goodbye-annual-performance-reviews-nanterme
======
1971genocide
I am highly skeptical of anything coming out of Accenture. What do they even
do in 2015 ?

Last time I heard - they operate on the margins of global inequality -
outsourcing anything they can get their hands on to pay pennies on the dollar
for the same job in developing countries.

"Our job as leaders is to create the right environment "

Nicely sums of their viewpoint - they do not want my generation to became
leaders. Millennials are not there to enrich you - they are in the business of
destroying your business model.

